# Citizen Calibre 2100 Eco Drive



## Legoman (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm new to horology and have an older Citizen 2100 Calibre Eco Drive.

I'm looking for technical drawings and or information on this movement. It is an E210M calibre.

I would like to fix the winding stem and put a new crystal in it. I've spoken with Citizen and for whatever reason this information is proprietary?

I've scoured the interweb to no avail. If anyone has any information I would really appreciate it.

Thanks. :teethsmile:


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

I've replaced a few crystals on these - from memory they were slightly different sizes

the last one I did was 38.8x 2.5 the original was 3mm thick but 2.5 was the best I could do but fitted a treat

ehats the issues with the stem?


----------



## Legoman (Jan 30, 2019)

I was just wondering where the alarm crown release was located. The main winding stem is marked with the word " push ". I just don't want to be pushing in areas that aren;t meant to be "pushed" trying to release the alarm stem

Did you ever find or get a technical diagram of the E210M movement? As well as being nice to have, it would be a good reference addendum to the watch.

Thanks for giving me the info regarding the crystals, go to know.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

You'll need a large crystal dye to push it out or adapt something

im pretty sure the alarm release is near the button right on the edge of the movement- in the gap between the movement and the inside of the case - you'll need to look closely

ive no movement diagram

you didn't say what's wrong with the winding stem

the crystals are pence at Cousins


----------



## Legoman (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks again for getting back to me. I do appreciate your input.

The Crown was a screw down crown. It no longer screws into place but rotates freely. I suspect one of two things could be wrong.

1.) the threads are stripped. or

2.) the threaded tube is broken or loose in the case.

I'm leaning towards #1

I have a cheap chinese glass press for the crystal that I believe will suffice, so long as I am careful and don't rush. If it doesn't look like it will work, I'll have to "acquire" a better one to do the job. A good excuse to buy another tool. :biggrin:


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

That should work that's what I used

i have a poor condition but used the crown on a Divers watch I had


----------



## Legoman (Jan 30, 2019)

Excellent! Good to know. I have a picture of the inside back of the movement. How do I post it here?

Thanks in advance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Legoman (Jan 30, 2019)

This is my Citizen eco drive movement.​
E2120M​


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Can't help you with a manual but if you press a pin or similar into the hole with the gold screw right next to it (just down & to the left from the crown) that should release the crown & stem - think it might have press or push & an arrow stamped next to it. The movement, dial & hands should then come out of the watch as a unit, leaving the chronograph/alarm buttons in the case. You'll then be able to try screwing the crown onto the case tube threads (without a movement in the way), if the crown screws down OK then I guess you can eliminate the case tube/crown threads as being the cause of your problem. If it does screw in OK then I suspect you'll have a problem within the movement itself which I haven't a clue about I'm afraid  Your best bet then would be either to send it off to Citizen for repair or try & find a replacement movement.

Hope this helps a bit, good luck & please let us know how you get on


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

His problem is the alarm crown removal

im sure it's just to the right of the alarm crown down the side of the movement, marked with an arrow? I .think if you pull the crown out you'll see the button


----------



## Legoman (Jan 30, 2019)

lewie said:


> His problem is the alarm crown removal
> 
> im sure it's just to the right of the alarm crown down the side of the movement, marked with an arrow? I .think if you pull the crown out you'll see the button


 success Gentlemen. Thanks to Lewie telling me the release for the alarm crown was along the edge of the watch movement, you can see in the image a small arrow pointing to the edge. That was where the release was for the alarm stem and crown.

The locking crown was fixed to the tube, which when I removed the crown and winding stem, the tube came out of the case.

After I unscrewed the tube from the crown and cleaned them up, I used some cyanoacrylate,, extra thin, to fix it in the case.

The new crystal went in with the tension ring. I "bracketed" the sizes to ensure I had the proper size crystal. I used a 38.7mm crystal. The crystals (mineral) cost me $2.50 cdn. ea.

It looks really good and I'm glad I didn't have to send it to Citizen to be fixed. I'll try and post some pictures tomorrow. THank you all for your help and input, truly appreciated.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Perfect


----------



## Legoman (Jan 30, 2019)

lewie said:


> Perfect


 https://postimg.cc/gallery/32tfttd9s/

Thats a link to my pictures of the problem and the fix. Thanks again for your assistance.

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Glad (9 mo ago)

Legoman said:


> success Gentlemen. Thanks to Lewie telling me the release for the alarm crown was along the edge of the watch movement, you can see in the image a small arrow pointing to the edge. That was where the release was for the alarm stem and crown.
> 
> The locking crown was fixed to the tube, which when I removed the crown and winding stem, the tube came out of the case.
> 
> ...


 Hi Legoman,

I'm having the same issue trying to release an alarm crown and stem. Found the arrow and still cannot locate the button... I'm going insane . Can you post a photo of the movement or a sketch with the mark for the button location?

Thank you.

Glad


----------



## Ammo58 (9 mo ago)

The release for crown is where you see the arrow in your picture


----------



## Glad (9 mo ago)

I see an indentation down there but it is a part of the metal belt and to push on it like pushing on a piece of metal plate.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad said:


> I see an indentation down there but it is a part of the metal belt and to push on it like pushing on a piece of metal plate.


 If you pull out the crown you should see something moving in that hole. You may have to have the crown at the 1 or 2 position to be able to press the release. Don't press too hard or you could disengage the setting lever all together.


----------

